# Can you rotate fences?



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles (Apr 26, 2020)

I feel like this is a stupid question, because as far as I'm aware, the answer is no. But there's also a lot of mechanics I didn't know about in the game so... figured I'd ask in case I missed something.

Cause I messed up and removed a piece of fence from behind a house on a cliff and if you can't rotate fences--I'm going to have to move this house away and back just to fix the fence.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 26, 2020)

I haven't found a way to rotate fences ;;

Can you maybe build around the cliff so you can get behind the fence to place it?


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles (Apr 26, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> I haven't found a way to rotate fences ;;
> 
> Can you maybe build around the cliff so you can get behind the fence to place it?


Nope. I stupidly built it up against the back of the island. ):

Ah well, I guess,,,,


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 26, 2020)

KiwiFlavouredBubbles said:


> Nope. I stupidly built it up against the back of the island. ):
> 
> Ah well, I guess,,,,


Ughhh I feel for you. ;; I purposely didn't put fences behind my house for this very reason because I know I'd pick one up by accident.

Maybe you can put flowers around instead? Or bushes? Would that look okay?


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles (Apr 26, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Ughhh I feel for you. ;; I purposely didn't put fences behind my house for this very reason because I know I'd pick one up by accident.
> 
> Maybe you can put flowers around instead? Or bushes? Would that look okay?


Yeahh, you were smart, HAHA. It's so easy to accidentally pick things up.

But oh man, I forgot you can put bushes next to buildings now--I think you just saved my life (and fake money).


----------



## MBunny (Aug 27, 2020)

You can kind of rotate fences! If you have a fence going east/west and want it going north/south all you have to do is place a fence to the north or south and it will rotate as long as there isnt one that would make it be a corner instead.


----------

